# Tell me about mutli-tools (oscillating)



## MontyVeda (29 Jun 2022)

it's my friends' 50th birthday soon and when asked what she wants, she suggested a oscillating multi-tool, like this...







Having never used one, i don't know much about them, but what i need to know is stuff like:


are replacement blades universal?
are bolt on tools better or worse than quick release? (they do shake, after all )
has a cyclist had a specific one for several years and used often that they can recommend?

I've had a look at Argos, Toolstation, Screwfix and there's a few within budget (£50-£100)... but reading the one star reviews, I'm seeing 'blade change is awkward', 'good but no spares available', 'worked well the first few times, now the quick release is loose'.

Currently i have my eye on this from Argos and this from Screwfix, both of which look like they'll last, but like i say, these are tools I've had no experience with.


----------



## newts (29 Jun 2022)

I've had bolt on blade & quick release, the latter imo is far better. I use Dewalt cordless tools & have done for many years without issue their multitool is very good. Is there a multitool available in the maker you already have cordless tools? Blade fit does differ between makers. https://www.saxtonblades.co.uk/?gcl...xo5MK_Y5RbqViysEVbK_SGAcjCuUk74waAhoGEALw_wcB
Will guide you through which makers blades are readily available


----------



## TissoT (29 Jun 2022)

I do have a Makita 18v / Fein 110v one is quick release the other is Allen key.

Most makes are universal but some brands only allow certain brand blades.

Blade changing is Easy and straight fallowed


----------



## Petrichorwheels (29 Jun 2022)

oscillating multi-tool?
ooh missus.


----------



## Profpointy (29 Jun 2022)

I have the Fein multimaster (mains powered) and it is a truly superb bit of kit. I use it for precision sawing, and not-so-precision for things like cutting rusty nails in situt and slicing out rotten wood, ans also a superb detail sander. I had one in a previous life and my ex-mrs hung onto it, so I got another. Would not want to do without one.

They also do a more powerful supercut but it's a lot more money and there's a festool badged version of the supercut (with some improvements (at least in terms of accessories) which is even more expensive again, but even as a Festool fanboy, the Fein multimaster makes a lot more sense. I dare say lookey likey ones are half (or less) the price but I'd still buy same again, and compared to Festool it's not too brutally priced


----------



## sleuthey (29 Jun 2022)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/draper-or-dremel-multi-tool.284459/


----------



## Gwylan (29 Jun 2022)

I have a Bosch basic. Lasted years without incident t.

The sanding is indifferent ànd the little triangles of sand paper don't last long.

The cutting plates are pricey. But when you need one they are priceless.

Fixed up several houses, new kitchens, wardrobes etc. Also survived renovating two boats.

If I was buying new I would go for the Makita 18v battery model. Quick blade release would be perfection.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Jun 2022)

I have a De Walt corded one, quick change blades, which are readily available. They are very versatile and you'll probably look for other jobs on which to use it. It is pretty noisy when cutting though.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jun 2022)

Thanks guys. Corded i reckon is the best bet for this person.



sleuthey said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/draper-or-dremel-multi-tool.284459/



Thanks but those are rotary multitools... put (oscillating) in the title for a reason


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jun 2022)

Ended up going for the Bosch one from Argos... it's lighter, it's a nicer colour and Argos is easy to get to should she have any problems with it.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jul 2022)

Ps. I'm also telling all and sundry that she asked me to buy her a vibrator


----------



## Gwylan (1 Jul 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Ps. I'm also telling all and sundry that she asked me to buy her a vibrator



Haven't seen that accessory on eBay!


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jul 2022)

I couldn't resist taking it one step further...






by making a new printed box insert...






Not sure how much trouble this will get me in


----------



## neil_merseyside (1 Jul 2022)

I have an original Fein corded ££££'s, from the days when they had the monopoly/patent? (or no-one had the copied them) and it's the mutts nuts even though it's manual clamping, I just buy cheap universal blades. If buying a replacement now I'd go with quick release and maybe cordless.


----------



## neil_merseyside (1 Jul 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I couldn't resist taking it one step further...
> 
> View attachment 651122
> 
> ...



Needs a tiny 'i' to go in the amended model number surely?


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jul 2022)

neil_merseyside said:


> Needs a tiny 'i' to go in the amended model number surely?



I put one in but didn't take to it so took it out again


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jul 2022)

neil_merseyside said:


> I have an original Fein corded ££££'s, from the days when they had the monopoly/patent? (or no-one had the copied them) and it's the mutts nuts even though it's manual clamping, I just buy cheap universal blades. If buying a replacement now I'd go with quick release and maybe cordless.



having read a few reviews (i only read the bad ones)... there's quite few mentions of the QR not being very tight after a while. This is across various brands & models. It didn't fulfil me with confidence so deliberately went old school


----------



## Profpointy (1 Jul 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> having read a few reviews (i only read the bad ones)... there's quite few mentions of the QR not being very tight after a while. This is across various brands & models. It didn't fulfil me with confidence so deliberately went old school



I've had the bolt-on old style plus the new starlock flavours of the Fein multimaster. The quick release is miles better as the bolt on type tends to shake loose and the bolt thing gets ruined as try and bollock it up tight enough. The bolt fitting is only a fiver but you still have the hassle of replacement. I'm not a tradesman though, so time will tell if the qr is robust after heavy use, but it's still better than the bolt


----------



## keithmac (1 Jul 2022)

I had a corded Worx one, it was absolute garbage, lasted 15 minutes before making some horrible noises and packing up.

The Milwaulkee M12 Cordless is a great bit of kit.


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2022)

ive been buying the Ruyika brand of tools recently, seem very good for the money and all the batteries are interchangeable between models. 

got the oscilator, plane, jigsaw, circular saw...been a godsend during the garden rebuild


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jul 2022)

I had an Aldi one that burnt out. The replacement had a QR system with a different pattern so old blades did not fit.

What are the common standards for qr blade pattern?


----------

